# 91 300zx non turbo



## Prettydead (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been having bad problems with the way my Z starts, stays running and with the over all performance while driving it. I don't even know where to begin! It starts right up one day and takes a few cranks the next. Once started, it idles extremely rough with fluxuating rpms. ( sometimes when I turn on the defrost fan it will make it idle a little smoother) It sounds pretty bad when it does that. A lot of times it hesitates when trying to gain speed. It even has problems maintaining a certain speed without (hard to explain but feels as if I took my foot off the gas but I didn't) These are worst of the problems but not all. Someone please help me fix my car or tell me where to start??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Full tune up.
You've told us what its doing but NOTHING about what you've done to resolve the issues.


----------



## Prettydead (Feb 19, 2016)

Spark plugs, oil change, fuel filter, changed a bad injector seal. New belts. Haven't had it that long..


----------



## Prettydead (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh new gas lines, and fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And plug wires?
Distributor cap?
Distributor rotor?

Any one of those...
Do a half a tune up, get half the results...


----------



## Prettydead (Feb 19, 2016)

All of those things were done prior to this driving/idling issue.. Which started a few months later. So are you saying I should start with the wires and distributor?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Prettydead said:


> All of those things were done prior to this driving/idling issue.. Which started a few months later. So are you saying I should start with the wires and distributor?


If you got the stuff at Autozone or Advanced Auto or places like that...yes.


----------



## Prettydead (Feb 19, 2016)

This particular make doesn't have a distributor cap/rotor and rather uses the coil packs (which are all working fine) I guess I will change the spark plugs again with oem parts but that can't be the whole problem..


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm outta this one. 91 300ZX is out of my realm.
If I didn't know it had coil packs (which I didn't), I sure as heck don't know what else it doesn't have. (did that even make sense?)


----------

